# Help Needed



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's the situation.............

My bus pass is up for renewal. I've taken my mugshot.

Trouble is the software I have-HP & stuff with my Mac - wont do a passport size one.

Any recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it just a case of resizing the image ? is that the problem you are having Paul ?

If you send me the image and tell me the size you need then I'll sort it out for you.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great Roy-thanks.

As I said-need it passport size. What will that be? 1x2inch? You can tell I don't do this much. On its way anyway.


----------

